# SV SoueVique Chuckie



## cooker613 (Aug 5, 2019)

Had a nice chuck, for shabbas lunch (for 12). Also 5 or 6 salads, fish, schnitzel, veggies, brownies, rugalach, and fruit for dessert. Just a regular lunch. 

Tied up chuckie in to a roll, nice and tight.







Smoked at 225 degrees for ~3 hrs. Over pecan with a little oak for fun






Then into the sous vide at 155 for 30 hrs






Sliced are ready


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 5, 2019)

That looks delish!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks excellent!
What IT did you take it to in the smoker?
Al


----------



## cooker613 (Aug 5, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks excellent!
> What IT did you take it to in the smoker?
> Al



Took it to the stall, this day it 156.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 5, 2019)

Still playing around with my sous vide and have lots to learn. I'm guessing it was very tender and juicy after 30 hours at 155? Do you think you would get the same results pulling them at say 185 IT and then into the SV? Would that reduce SV time?

Thanks much. As I mentioned, still trying to get a handle on the SV.


----------



## cooker613 (Aug 5, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Still playing around with my sous vide and have lots to learn. I'm guessing it was very tender and juicy after 30 hours at 155? Do you think you would get the same results pulling them at say 185 IT and then into the SV? Would that reduce SV time?
> 
> Thanks much. As I mentioned, still trying to get a handle on the SV.



I think it’s worth an experiment, however I really have no idea. I’m sure someone somewhere has graphed out the relationship between time and temp for the sous vide. I do know that not going too low is critical to prevent bacterial growth.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks very edible from my seat...


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks great to me.  I need to play with SV more.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 12, 2019)

I take it you sealed it intact for the sous vide.

Did you vacuum seal it, or just bag it somehow?

I have yet to try smoking something prior to sous vide.  I have done the reverse for racks of baby back ribs.  Sous Vide to get them cooked, then finished them in the smoker to get a crust and some smoke.

Tho tell the truth, I've been getting such great results with sous vide followed by quick searing for steaks that I've been neglecting my smoker!

I have to try something like what you show here!


----------



## cooker613 (Aug 12, 2019)

sigmo said:


> I take it you sealed it intact for the sous vide.
> 
> Did you vacuum seal it, or just bag it somehow?
> 
> ...



I vacuumed bagged it. Actually double bagged it. Had on accident where I didn’t get a good seal and, well...it wasn’t pretty. Ha ha , Oy! 

I also have been sous videoing steaks prior to torching them with the searzall for some brown and crust. Especially when thick steaks. Tonight , as a matter of fact, a 2in think boneless ribeye for dinner. Sous vide baby!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Still playing around with my sous vide and have lots to learn. I'm guessing it was very tender and juicy after 30 hours at 155? Do you think you would get the same results pulling them at say 185 IT and then into the SV? Would that reduce SV time?
> 
> Thanks much. As I mentioned, still trying to get a handle on the SV.





cooker613 said:


> I think it’s worth an experiment, however I really have no idea. I’m sure someone somewhere has graphed out the relationship between time and temp for the sous vide. I do know that not going too low is critical to prevent bacterial growth.




If you upped your Smoking time & cut back your SV time, you wouldn't get anywhere near the tenderness you got with the 30 hours of SV.
And if you used an SV temp of between 131° and 134° you could have nice Pink meat, and perfectly safe with the right amount of time.

Bear


----------

